# Title for GRNews photo spread



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Retrieving Coast to Coast ?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sharing our adventures

(Feel free to build on this, I think it is missing something...)


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Knowledge comes from sharing...

Just throwing a few out there.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

can't forget our Canadian participants !



goldenjackpuppy said:


> Retrieving Coast to Coast ?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Goldens across the continent (changed)
Cyber Golden Retriever Training Group
Golden Retrievers going the distance
Retrieving cross country
Long Distance Training
Shared love of goldens


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Long Distance Relationships WORK!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Goldens Retrieving across the Continent.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few more

Sharing Golden Moments .... through time & space

Building Golden Memories .. with help from our friends

A moment in time .. a celebration of our goldens (modified)

Our love of goldens .. has created bonds without borders

Edit to add: Since it is a 2 page spread, I was thinking the 1st part would be on the left top, while the 2nd part would be on the lower right


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> can't forget our Canadian participants !


Right! Oops, no offense intended!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Sharing our adventures
> 
> (Feel free to build on this, I think it is missing something...)


one retrieve at a time


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Since we can't say Golden Retriever Forum, why don't we use the initials?

Something like:

*G*olden *R*etriever *F*riends or *G*ood *R*???? *F*riends


I also like the top of left hand page, bottom of right hand page. For the right hand page I like:

...keeping the RETRIEVER in Golden Retriever!


----------

